

Hacking the mind: motivation - hackermom
http://wimp.com/cleandesk/

======
da5e
I like this. I did indeed clean my desk and enjoyed it. There's something to
his technique. His book-in-process is at <http://thinkingthingsdone.com/>

------
hackermom
Admittedly not quite as "hackery" as a Hacker News entry perhaps should be,
but damned interesting, and featuring a scenario I think most people recognize
all too well.

